# Knife sharpening



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

My knife sharpener came in on Tuesday. Spent yesterday, and this morning trying it out. It works really wll. Needless to say, I do still have all of my fingers, but I do have a lot less hair on my arms now. I am ready to go now. If anyone is interested in having their knifes sharpened, just let me know. Curent price is $4.00 out the door for pocket knifes. Haven't decided on the price of larger one yet. Will let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

a great addition !!!! i know the guy at the flea market never had any down time doing that you will do well !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear that you are set up and ready to slice and dice, Tim!! Do you have any SPCA kennels nearby?? You could give all those little doggies and kitties an extreme "summer cut" and be checking out your work at the same time! That will also save _you_ on body hair and band-aids too!

The guy here in town isn't even advertising and his son tells me he is always busy. You will do well with this new addition.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I like that. What brand is it. Where do ya get one?


----------

